# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Изображение волн на подставках

## Vasiliy

Делаю миниатюры в масштабе 1/3000 для игры в Русско-Японскую войну. Надо добится таково вот результата:

http://www.wtj.com/store/gameshop/sh...gallery_01.htm

Как это лучще сделать (в смысле текстуру на подставке)?

Спасибо

----------


## DimKo

http://www.diorama.ru/workshop/features/51/
http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/5/gallery...CCED9F9A99/get
может будет полезно.

----------


## Vasiliy

Спасибо, поизучаю.

----------


## OKA

На многих ресурсах уже обсуждается :

 

http://blog.naver.com/leowonny

Внизу немного про то, как и из чего делаются волны.

----------


## OKA

Ёщё фото работ мастера :



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1078465.html

http://blog.naver.com/leowonny/221201209284

----------

